# Garter Bar



## By Jude (Mar 13, 2014)

I recently bought a garter bar for my LK150 from eBay - Sunny Choi in China. Please does anyone know how to use it. I have emailed where I got it from but they have no instructions but say it is very easy! You tube have many videos but do not look like mine.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

They are not the true garter bars. They are just multi pronged transfer tools. The true garter bars have grooves on one side and needles stoppers


----------



## By Jude (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you - I think I will send it back x


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't think you find a true garter bar. I think they were only made for standard gauge


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.kriskrafter.com/garterbars.html has garter bars for the lk 150. I have used them with success. Although they do not have the grooves, so it is a bit more difficult than the standard ones. But, I learned on them- how to do the garter bar. Ann


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

If it is a Kris Krafter, didn't Diana Sullivan made a video of trying it out?


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, Diana Sullivan did a video, and there are lots of others on youtube too. There are true garter bars for every gauge of machine including the LK150. The kriskrafters are still being made of course, but you can occasionally find the older kind on ebay as well.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

There were G bars manufactured for one of the mid-gauge models I think they are 6.5 mm, isn't that the same as your lk150? They were in a pink box but quite pricey when you can find them on ebay.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

KateWood said:


> There were G bars manufactured for one of the mid-gauge models I think they are 6.5 mm, isn't that the same as your lk150? They were in a pink box but quite pricey when you can find them on ebay.


Yes, unfortunately a used 6.5 mm in the pink box is hard to come by  I have the Kriscrafter 6.5 mm. I also have Suzuki, "older", standard and bulky. I like the Suzuki ones much better.

6.5 mm G bar is the same for LK 150 or any other 6.5 mm machine.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

I have both garter bar for the standard machine and Kris krafter garter bar for the bulky machine, I find the Kris Krafter garter bar much easier to use. I wish she would make them for the standard machine also.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think the postage would be very hig to send to China. It might pay for you to keep it.


By Jude said:


> Thank you - I think I will send it back x


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

It is good to have a transfer tool also, you can use it to keep stiches on or to transfer them, or if you are going to knit socks they are essential


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you seen this ? http://diananatters.blogspot.dk/2009/08/garter-bar-lesson-videos-so-far.html


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

When I first bought my LK150 (6.5mm midgauge) I was able to purchase a Japanese style garter bar, along with Intarsia carriage, Fairisle carriage, weaving tool - all that was available. I have a small section of the Kriskrafter garter bar for my midgauge and am totally befuddled by it. The Japanese style is much preferred by this knitter. The Japanese style was made for the standard which are widely available; the bulky available but very expensive; as well as a few for the 6.5mm. When I look for garter bar info all I find is the Kriskrafter style. PM me and I will scan the directions for the Japanese and send to you if you are interested. There is a book by Alles Hutchinson entitled THE GARTER BAR that you may be able to find.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I also posted this on the other subject about garter bars. If anyone needs some step by step instructions to take to the machine with them, I have a document about using the garter bar on my blog http://annsroost.wordpress.com in the drop down menu under Machine Knit Techniques that is along the top of the home page. Ann


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

I was using the standard garter bar the other day and I found that when I was putting the stiches back on some of them split that wasn´t pretty, so I froged it and decided to use the garter carriage,

I´m using a rather thick yarn and was using the highest tension on the KG, I did find that the CG dosen´t go as high in tension so the fabric will be to thick with the gc, So this project is on hold until I decide what to do,

I was going to do this jacket for my daughter http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/huldan-takki

and using this yarn, http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/hjelholts-uldspinderi-handvaerksgarn
I did find it a litle to thin on the bulky machine other wise I would have knitted the sweater on the bulky and used the garter bar.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have one of the garter bars for the LK-150 that is like the standard gauge garter bar (pink box). My only problem using it is you need a lot of room around the machine to work with it as it is so long and more difficult to manage when you want to turn. I was lucky enough to find it on ebay.

The one you purchased sounds more like the style of the KrisKrafter garter bars. Do check out the videos others have posted on how to use it before you send it back. I had a KrisKrafter I originally purchased for the LK-150, and got frustrated with it, and luckily found the regular style to replace it.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

No the Sunny choi garter bar is not like the Kriskrafter garter bar. It a more a like large transfer tool which could come in handy. It will not work for knitting garter stitch ie turning you work. With Kriskrafter garter bars one should be able to turn the work to have the knit side facing. Although as I mentioned before, I personally like the Japanese ones much better.


----------



## By Jude (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi - That would be wonderful if you could email me the instructions. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> I also posted this on the other subject about garter bars. If anyone needs some step by step instructions to take to the machine with them, I have a document about using the garter bar on my blog http://annsroost.wordpress.com in the drop down menu under Machine Knit Techniques that is along the top of the home page. Ann


Thanks Ann


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I sold my real garter bar because I hated using it - although it was well made and designed - I just didn't have the patience to master it!

I currently have a Shadow Lace Transfer Tool for sale because I don't think I'll be knitting shadow lace, however, I wonder if it could be used for turning the work (only a maximum of 20 stitches) as with a garter bar?

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------

